# [Solved]Problems with ralink rt2870 and dhcpcd with wpa_supp

## DanneStrat

Hi.

I'm having some problems with my wireless not working properly with rt2800usb. My AP is encrypted with wpa2. Here's some info:

uname -r:

```
3.2.12-gentoo
```

lsusb:

```
Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 008 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 001 Device 004: ID 07d1:3c09 D-Link System DWA-140 RangeBooster N Adapter(rev.B1) [Ralink RT2870]

Bus 004 Device 002: ID 0d62:2106 Darfon Electronics Corp. 

Bus 004 Device 003: ID 413c:3012 Dell Computer Corp. Optical Wheel Mouse

```

ifconfig:

```
lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:166 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:166 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:13076 (12.7 KiB)  TX bytes:13076 (12.7 KiB)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:22:b0:6d:7b:40  

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:1 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:1 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:113 (113.0 B)  TX bytes:153 (153.0 B)
```

/etc/conf.d/net:

```
# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /usr/share/doc/openrc*/net.example* and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

modules="dhcpcd ifconfig wpa_supplicant"
```

/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf:

```
ctrl_interface=DIR=/var/run/wpa_supplicant GROUP=wheel

network={

  ssid="myssidhere"

  key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

  psk="passphrase"

}

```

These lines appear repeatedly in dmesg:

```
wlan0: authenticate with 00:19:cb:06:bc:21 (try 1)

[   17.524110] wlan0: authenticated

[   17.538964] wlan0: associate with 00:19:cb:06:bc:21 (try 1)

[   17.540972] wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:19:cb:06:bc:21 (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=1)

[   17.540975] wlan0: associated

[   27.560839] wlan0: deauthenticating from 00:19:cb:06:bc:21 by local choice (reason=3)

[   27.575112] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

[   28.826464] wlan0: authenticate with 00:19:cb:06:bc:21 (try 1)

[   28.827849] wlan0: authenticated

[   28.827874] wlan0: associate with 00:19:cb:06:bc:21 (try 1)

[   28.830227] wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:19:cb:06:bc:21 (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=1)

[   28.830230] wlan0: associated

[   38.849350] wlan0: deauthenticating from 00:19:cb:06:bc:21 by local choice (reason=3)

```

My kernel .config contains the following:

```
#

# Automatically generated file; DO NOT EDIT.

# Linux/x86_64 3.2.12-gentoo Kernel Configuration

#

CONFIG_64BIT=y

# CONFIG_X86_32 is not set

CONFIG_X86_64=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_INSTRUCTION_DECODER=y

CONFIG_OUTPUT_FORMAT="elf64-x86-64"

CONFIG_ARCH_DEFCONFIG="arch/x86/configs/x86_64_defconfig"

CONFIG_GENERIC_CMOS_UPDATE=y

CONFIG_CLOCKSOURCE_WATCHDOG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS=y

CONFIG_ARCH_CLOCKSOURCE_DATA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BROADCAST=y

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_LATENCYTOP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA=y

CONFIG_NEED_DMA_MAP_STATE=y

CONFIG_NEED_SG_DMA_LENGTH=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG_RELATIVE_POINTERS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

# CONFIG_RWSEM_GENERIC_SPINLOCK is not set

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_IDLE_WAIT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME_VSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_RELAX=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_DEFAULT_IDLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CACHE_LINE_SIZE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_SETUP_PER_CPU_AREA=y

CONFIG_NEED_PER_CPU_EMBED_FIRST_CHUNK=y

CONFIG_NEED_PER_CPU_PAGE_FIRST_CHUNK=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HIBERNATION_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUSPEND_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA32=y

CONFIG_ARCH_POPULATES_NODE_MAP=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_ARCH=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_OPTIMIZED_INLINING=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_DEBUG_PAGEALLOC=y

CONFIG_X86_64_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_HT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HWEIGHT_CFLAGS="-fcall-saved-rdi -fcall-saved-rsi -fcall-saved-rdx -fcall-saved-rcx -fcall-saved-r8 -fcall-saved-r9 -fcall-saved-r10 -fcall-saved-r11"

# CONFIG_KTIME_SCALAR is not set

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

CONFIG_HAVE_IRQ_WORK=y

CONFIG_IRQ_WORK=y

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

CONFIG_CROSS_COMPILE=""

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

# CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_GZIP=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_BZIP2=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_LZMA=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_XZ=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_LZO=y

CONFIG_KERNEL_GZIP=y

# CONFIG_KERNEL_BZIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_KERNEL_LZMA is not set

# CONFIG_KERNEL_XZ is not set

# CONFIG_KERNEL_LZO is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_HOSTNAME="(none)"

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE_SYSCTL=y

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT is not set

CONFIG_FHANDLE=y

# CONFIG_TASKSTATS is not set

CONFIG_AUDIT=y

CONFIG_AUDITSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_WATCH=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_TREE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

#

# IRQ subsystem

#

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_SPARSE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_SHOW=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y

CONFIG_IRQ_FORCED_THREADING=y

CONFIG_SPARSE_IRQ=y

#

# RCU Subsystem

#

CONFIG_TREE_PREEMPT_RCU=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT_RCU=y

# CONFIG_RCU_TRACE is not set

CONFIG_RCU_FANOUT=64

# CONFIG_RCU_FANOUT_EXACT is not set

# CONFIG_TREE_RCU_TRACE is not set

CONFIG_RCU_BOOST=y

CONFIG_RCU_BOOST_PRIO=1

CONFIG_RCU_BOOST_DELAY=500

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=18

CONFIG_HAVE_UNSTABLE_SCHED_CLOCK=y

CONFIG_CGROUPS=y

# CONFIG_CGROUP_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_CGROUP_FREEZER is not set

# CONFIG_CGROUP_DEVICE is not set

# CONFIG_CPUSETS is not set

# CONFIG_CGROUP_CPUACCT is not set

# CONFIG_RESOURCE_COUNTERS is not set

# CONFIG_CGROUP_PERF is not set

CONFIG_CGROUP_SCHED=y

CONFIG_FAIR_GROUP_SCHED=y

# CONFIG_CFS_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_RT_GROUP_SCHED is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CGROUP is not set

CONFIG_NAMESPACES=y

CONFIG_UTS_NS=y

CONFIG_IPC_NS=y

CONFIG_USER_NS=y

CONFIG_PID_NS=y

CONFIG_NET_NS=y

CONFIG_SCHED_AUTOGROUP=y

# CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED is not set

# CONFIG_RELAY is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE="/usr/share/v86d/initramfs"

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_ROOT_UID=0

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_ROOT_GID=0

CONFIG_RD_GZIP=y

CONFIG_RD_BZIP2=y

CONFIG_RD_LZMA=y

CONFIG_RD_XZ=y

CONFIG_RD_LZO=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_COMPRESSION_NONE=y

# CONFIG_INITRAMFS_COMPRESSION_GZIP is not set

# CONFIG_INITRAMFS_COMPRESSION_BZIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_INITRAMFS_COMPRESSION_LZMA is not set

# CONFIG_INITRAMFS_COMPRESSION_XZ is not set

# CONFIG_INITRAMFS_COMPRESSION_LZO is not set

# CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_ANON_INODES=y

# CONFIG_EXPERT is not set

CONFIG_UID16=y

# CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL is not set

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_PCSPKR_PLATFORM=y

CONFIG_HAVE_PCSPKR_PLATFORM=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SIGNALFD=y

CONFIG_TIMERFD=y

CONFIG_EVENTFD=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_AIO=y

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_PERF_EVENTS=y

#

# Kernel Performance Events And Counters

#

CONFIG_PERF_EVENTS=y

# CONFIG_PERF_COUNTERS is not set

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_PCI_QUIRKS=y

CONFIG_SLUB_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_COMPAT_BRK is not set

# CONFIG_SLAB is not set

CONFIG_SLUB=y

# CONFIG_PROFILING is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_OPROFILE=y

# CONFIG_KPROBES is not set

# CONFIG_JUMP_LABEL is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_EFFICIENT_UNALIGNED_ACCESS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_IOREMAP_PROT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KRETPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_OPTPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_TRACEHOOK=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DMA_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_USE_GENERIC_SMP_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_REGS_AND_STACK_ACCESS_API=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DMA_API_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_HAVE_HW_BREAKPOINT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MIXED_BREAKPOINTS_REGS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_USER_RETURN_NOTIFIER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_PERF_EVENTS_NMI=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_JUMP_LABEL=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAVE_NMI_SAFE_CMPXCHG=y

#

# GCOV-based kernel profiling

#

# CONFIG_HAVE_GENERIC_DMA_COHERENT is not set

CONFIG_SLABINFO=y

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

CONFIG_MODULES=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_LOAD is not set

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD is not set

# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set

# CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL is not set

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

CONFIG_BLOCK=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_BSG=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_BSGLIB is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INTEGRITY is not set

CONFIG_BLOCK_COMPAT=y

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_DEADLINE is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_NOOP is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="cfq"

# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_TRYLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_TRYLOCK_BH is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_LOCK is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_LOCK_BH is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_LOCK_IRQ is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_LOCK_IRQSAVE is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_UNLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_UNLOCK_BH is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_UNLOCK_IRQ is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_UNLOCK_IRQRESTORE is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_READ_TRYLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_READ_LOCK is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_READ_LOCK_BH is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_READ_LOCK_IRQ is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_READ_LOCK_IRQSAVE is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_READ_UNLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_READ_UNLOCK_BH is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_READ_UNLOCK_IRQ is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_READ_UNLOCK_IRQRESTORE is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_TRYLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_LOCK is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_LOCK_BH is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_LOCK_IRQ is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_LOCK_IRQSAVE is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_UNLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_UNLOCK_BH is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_UNLOCK_IRQ is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_UNLOCK_IRQRESTORE is not set

CONFIG_MUTEX_SPIN_ON_OWNER=y

# CONFIG_FREEZER is not set

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_TICK_ONESHOT=y

CONFIG_NO_HZ=y

CONFIG_HIGH_RES_TIMERS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BUILD=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_MIN_ADJUST=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

# CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE is not set

# CONFIG_X86_EXTENDED_PLATFORM is not set

CONFIG_X86_SUPPORTS_MEMORY_FAILURE=y

CONFIG_SCHED_OMIT_FRAME_POINTER=y

# CONFIG_PARAVIRT_GUEST is not set

CONFIG_NO_BOOTMEM=y

# CONFIG_MEMTEST is not set

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MPSC is not set

CONFIG_MCORE2=y

# CONFIG_MATOM is not set

# CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU is not set

CONFIG_X86_INTERNODE_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_CMPXCHG_LOCAL=y

CONFIG_CMPXCHG_DOUBLE=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_P6_NOP=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG64=y

CONFIG_X86_CMOV=y

CONFIG_X86_MINIMUM_CPU_FAMILY=64

CONFIG_X86_DEBUGCTLMSR=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_AMD=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_CENTAUR=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

CONFIG_GART_IOMMU=y

# CONFIG_CALGARY_IOMMU is not set

CONFIG_SWIOTLB=y

CONFIG_IOMMU_HELPER=y

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=4

# CONFIG_SCHED_SMT is not set

CONFIG_SCHED_MC=y

# CONFIG_IRQ_TIME_ACCOUNTING is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT_COUNT=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

# CONFIG_X86_REROUTE_FOR_BROKEN_BOOT_IRQS is not set

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_X86_MCE_AMD is not set

CONFIG_X86_MCE_THRESHOLD=y

# CONFIG_X86_MCE_INJECT is not set

CONFIG_X86_THERMAL_VECTOR=y

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

CONFIG_ARCH_PHYS_ADDR_T_64BIT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_DMA_ADDR_T_64BIT=y

CONFIG_DIRECT_GBPAGES=y

# CONFIG_NUMA is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_ARCH_PROC_KCORE_TEXT=y

CONFIG_ILLEGAL_POINTER_VALUE=0xdead000000000000

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MEMORY_PRESENT=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_EXTREME=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_ALLOC_MEM_MAP_TOGETHER=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MEMBLOCK=y

# CONFIG_MEMORY_HOTPLUG is not set

CONFIG_PAGEFLAGS_EXTENDED=y

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

CONFIG_COMPACTION=y

CONFIG_MIGRATION=y

CONFIG_PHYS_ADDR_T_64BIT=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA_FLAG=1

CONFIG_BOUNCE=y

CONFIG_VIRT_TO_BUS=y

# CONFIG_KSM is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_MMAP_MIN_ADDR=4096

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MEMORY_FAILURE=y

# CONFIG_MEMORY_FAILURE is not set

CONFIG_TRANSPARENT_HUGEPAGE=y

CONFIG_TRANSPARENT_HUGEPAGE_ALWAYS=y

# CONFIG_TRANSPARENT_HUGEPAGE_MADVISE is not set

# CONFIG_CLEANCACHE is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CHECK_BIOS_CORRUPTION is not set

CONFIG_X86_RESERVE_LOW=64

CONFIG_MTRR=y

# CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER is not set

CONFIG_X86_PAT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_USES_PG_UNCACHED=y

CONFIG_ARCH_RANDOM=y

# CONFIG_EFI is not set

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

# CONFIG_CC_STACKPROTECTOR is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_100 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_250 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_300 is not set

CONFIG_HZ_1000=y

CONFIG_HZ=1000

CONFIG_SCHED_HRTICK=y

# CONFIG_KEXEC is not set

# CONFIG_CRASH_DUMP is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x1000000

# CONFIG_RELOCATABLE is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_ALIGN=0x1000000

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU is not set

# CONFIG_COMPAT_VDSO is not set

# CONFIG_CMDLINE_BOOL is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

#

# Power management and ACPI options

#

# CONFIG_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_HIBERNATION is not set

CONFIG_PM_RUNTIME=y

CONFIG_PM=y

# CONFIG_PM_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_EC_DEBUGFS is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_AC is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR_AGGREGATOR is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_PCI_SLOT is not set

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_SBS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_HED is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_APEI is not set

# CONFIG_SFI is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_ONDEMAND is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_CONSERVATIVE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE is not set

#

# x86 CPU frequency scaling drivers

#

# CONFIG_X86_PCC_CPUFREQ is not set

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO is not set

# CONFIG_X86_P4_CLOCKMOD is not set

#

# shared options

#

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_LIB is not set

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_LADDER=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_MENU=y

# CONFIG_INTEL_IDLE is not set

#

# Memory power savings

#

# CONFIG_I7300_IDLE is not set

#

# Bus options (PCI etc.)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCI_DOMAINS=y

# CONFIG_PCI_CNB20LE_QUIRK is not set

CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS=y

# CONFIG_PCIEAER is not set

CONFIG_PCIEASPM=y

# CONFIG_PCIEASPM_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_PCIE_PME=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MSI=y

CONFIG_PCI_MSI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_STUB is not set

# CONFIG_HT_IRQ is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_IOV is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_PRI is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_PASID is not set

CONFIG_PCI_IOAPIC=y

CONFIG_PCI_LABEL=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

CONFIG_AMD_NB=y

# CONFIG_PCCARD is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_RAPIDIO is not set

#

# Executable file formats / Emulations

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_CORE_DUMP_DEFAULT_ELF_HEADERS=y

# CONFIG_HAVE_AOUT is not set

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

CONFIG_IA32_EMULATION=y

CONFIG_IA32_AOUT=y

CONFIG_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_FOR_U64_ALIGNMENT=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_TEXT_POKE_SMP=y

CONFIG_NET=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_NETLINK_MESSAGES=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_UNIX=y

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

# CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST is not set

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE_DEMUX is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_BEET is not set

CONFIG_INET_LRO=y

CONFIG_INET_DIAG=y

CONFIG_INET_TCP_DIAG=y

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED=y

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_BIC is not set

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CUBIC=y

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_WESTWOOD is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_HTCP is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_HSTCP is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_HYBLA is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_VEGAS is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_SCALABLE is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_LP is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_VENO is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_YEAH is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ILLINOIS is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CUBIC=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_RENO is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_TCP_CONG="cubic"

# CONFIG_TCP_MD5SIG is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6 is not set

# CONFIG_NETWORK_SECMARK is not set

# CONFIG_NETWORK_PHY_TIMESTAMPING is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_ADVANCED is not set

#

# Core Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_LOG=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_FTP=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IRC=y

# CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_NETBIOS_NS is not set

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SIP=y

CONFIG_NF_CT_NETLINK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XTABLES=y

#

# Xtables combined modules

#

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MARK=m

#

# Xtables targets

#

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFLOG=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TCPMSS=y

#

# Xtables matches

#

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNTRACK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATE=y

# CONFIG_IP_SET is not set

# CONFIG_IP_VS is not set

#

# IP: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_NF_DEFRAG_IPV4=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IPV4=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_PROC_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_FTP=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_IRC=y

# CONFIG_NF_NAT_TFTP is not set

# CONFIG_NF_NAT_AMANDA is not set

# CONFIG_NF_NAT_PPTP is not set

# CONFIG_NF_NAT_H323 is not set

CONFIG_NF_NAT_SIP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_RAW is not set

# CONFIG_IP_DCCP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_RDS is not set

# CONFIG_TIPC is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_L2TP is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DSA is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_PHONET is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE802154 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

# CONFIG_DCB is not set

# CONFIG_BATMAN_ADV is not set

CONFIG_RPS=y

CONFIG_RFS_ACCEL=y

CONFIG_XPS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_BPF_JIT=y

# CONFIG_BPF_JIT is not set

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_CAN is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

# CONFIG_BT is not set

# CONFIG_AF_RXRPC is not set

CONFIG_WIRELESS=y

CONFIG_WEXT_CORE=y

CONFIG_WEXT_PROC=y

CONFIG_CFG80211=m

# CONFIG_NL80211_TESTMODE is not set

# CONFIG_CFG80211_DEVELOPER_WARNINGS is not set

# CONFIG_CFG80211_REG_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_CFG80211_DEFAULT_PS=y

# CONFIG_CFG80211_INTERNAL_REGDB is not set

CONFIG_CFG80211_WEXT=y

CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT_SYSFS=y

# CONFIG_LIB80211 is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211=m

CONFIG_MAC80211_HAS_RC=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_MINSTREL=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_MINSTREL_HT=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT_MINSTREL=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT="minstrel_ht"

# CONFIG_MAC80211_MESH is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUG_MENU is not set

# CONFIG_WIMAX is not set

# CONFIG_RFKILL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_9P is not set

# CONFIG_CAIF is not set

# CONFIG_CEPH_LIB is not set

# CONFIG_NFC is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_UEVENT_HELPER_PATH="/sbin/hotplug"

# CONFIG_DEVTMPFS is not set

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE=""

# CONFIG_SYS_HYPERVISOR is not set

CONFIG_CONNECTOR=y

CONFIG_PROC_EVENTS=y

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT is not set

CONFIG_PNP=y

# CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG_MESSAGES is not set

#

# Protocols

#

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COW_COMMON is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP_MIN_COUNT=8

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DRBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM is not set

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RBD is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LIS3LV02D is not set

# CONFIG_MISC_DEVICES is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_IDE=y

# CONFIG_IDE is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

CONFIG_SCSI_MOD=y

# CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DMA=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_TGT is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR is not set

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SCAN_ASYNC=y

CONFIG_SCSI_WAIT_SCAN=m

#

# SCSI Transports

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SRP_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_OSD_INITIATOR is not set

CONFIG_ATA=y

# CONFIG_ATA_NONSTANDARD is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_VERBOSE_ERROR is not set

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

CONFIG_SATA_PMP=y

#

# Controllers with non-SFF native interface

#

# CONFIG_SATA_AHCI is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_AHCI_PLATFORM is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_INIC162X is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_ACARD_AHCI is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL24 is not set

CONFIG_ATA_SFF=y

#

# SFF controllers with custom DMA interface

#

# CONFIG_PDC_ADMA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_QSTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SX4 is not set

CONFIG_ATA_BMDMA=y

#

# SATA SFF controllers with BMDMA

#

CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_SATA_MV is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_NV is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SVW is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_ULI is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VITESSE is not set

#

# PATA SFF controllers with BMDMA

#

# CONFIG_PATA_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ARTOP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ATP867X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5536 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CYPRESS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_EFAR is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT37X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X2N is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X3 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT8213 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_JMICRON is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MARVELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NETCELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NINJA32 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OLDPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTIDMA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC2027X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RADISYS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RDC is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SCH is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SERVERWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIL680 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_WINBOND is not set

#

# PIO-only SFF controllers

#

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD640_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87410 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RZ1000 is not set

#

# Generic fallback / legacy drivers

#

# CONFIG_PATA_ACPI is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_LEGACY is not set

CONFIG_MD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM=y

# CONFIG_DM_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_DM_CRYPT is not set

# CONFIG_DM_SNAPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_DM_THIN_PROVISIONING is not set

# CONFIG_DM_MIRROR is not set

# CONFIG_DM_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_DM_ZERO is not set

# CONFIG_DM_MULTIPATH is not set

# CONFIG_DM_DELAY is not set

# CONFIG_DM_UEVENT is not set

# CONFIG_DM_FLAKEY is not set

# CONFIG_TARGET_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

# CONFIG_FIREWIRE is not set

# CONFIG_FIREWIRE_NOSY is not set

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_MACINTOSH_DRIVERS is not set

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_NET_CORE=y

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

CONFIG_MII=m

# CONFIG_MACVLAN is not set

# CONFIG_NETCONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

# CONFIG_VETH is not set

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

#

# CAIF transport drivers

#

CONFIG_ETHERNET=y

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_ADAPTEC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_ALTEON is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_ATHEROS is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_BROADCOM is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_BROCADE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_CHELSIO is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_CISCO is not set

# CONFIG_DNET is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_DEC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_DLINK is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_EMULEX is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_EXAR is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_HP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_IP1000 is not set

# CONFIG_JME is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_MARVELL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_MELLANOX is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_MICREL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_MYRI is not set

# CONFIG_FEALNX is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_NATSEMI is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_OKI is not set

# CONFIG_ETHOC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_PACKET_ENGINE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_QLOGIC is not set

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_REALTEK=y

# CONFIG_8139CP is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO is not set

CONFIG_R8169=m

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_RDC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SEEQ is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SILAN is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_SFC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SMSC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_STMICRO is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SUN is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_TEHUTI is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_TI is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

# CONFIG_PHYLIB is not set

# CONFIG_PPP is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

# CONFIG_TR is not set

#

# USB Network Adapters

#

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IPHETH is not set

CONFIG_WLAN=y

# CONFIG_LIBERTAS_THINFIRM is not set

# CONFIG_AIRO is not set

# CONFIG_ATMEL is not set

# CONFIG_AT76C50X_USB is not set

# CONFIG_PRISM54 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ZD1201 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_NET_RNDIS_WLAN is not set

# CONFIG_RTL8180 is not set

# CONFIG_RTL8187 is not set

# CONFIG_ADM8211 is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_HWSIM is not set

# CONFIG_MWL8K is not set

# CONFIG_ATH_COMMON is not set

# CONFIG_B43 is not set

# CONFIG_B43LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_BRCMSMAC is not set

# CONFIG_HOSTAP is not set

# CONFIG_IPW2100 is not set

# CONFIG_IPW2200 is not set

# CONFIG_IWLWIFI is not set

# CONFIG_IWL4965 is not set

# CONFIG_IWL3945 is not set

# CONFIG_LIBERTAS is not set

# CONFIG_HERMES is not set

# CONFIG_P54_COMMON is not set

CONFIG_RT2X00=m

# CONFIG_RT2400PCI is not set

# CONFIG_RT2500PCI is not set

# CONFIG_RT61PCI is not set

# CONFIG_RT2800PCI is not set

# CONFIG_RT2500USB is not set

# CONFIG_RT73USB is not set

CONFIG_RT2800USB=m

# CONFIG_RT2800USB_RT33XX is not set

# CONFIG_RT2800USB_RT35XX is not set

# CONFIG_RT2800USB_RT53XX is not set

# CONFIG_RT2800USB_UNKNOWN is not set

CONFIG_RT2800_LIB=m

CONFIG_RT2X00_LIB_USB=m

CONFIG_RT2X00_LIB=m

CONFIG_RT2X00_LIB_FIRMWARE=y

CONFIG_RT2X00_LIB_CRYPTO=y

# CONFIG_RT2X00_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_RTL8192CE is not set

# CONFIG_RTL8192SE is not set

# CONFIG_RTL8192DE is not set

# CONFIG_RTL8192CU is not set

# CONFIG_WL1251 is not set

# CONFIG_WL12XX_MENU is not set

# CONFIG_ZD1211RW is not set

# CONFIG_MWIFIEX is not set

#

# Enable WiMAX (Networking options) to see the WiMAX drivers

#

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

# CONFIG_VMXNET3 is not set

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

CONFIG_INPUT_FF_MEMLESS=m

CONFIG_INPUT_POLLDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_SPARSEKMAP is not set

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_OPENCORES is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_STOWAWAY is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2 is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_APPLETOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_BCM5974 is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK=y

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_ANALOG is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_A3D is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_ADI is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_COBRA is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GF2K is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GRIP is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GRIP_MP is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GUILLEMOT is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_INTERACT is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_SIDEWINDER is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_TMDC is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_IFORCE is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_WARRIOR is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_MAGELLAN is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_SPACEORB is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_SPACEBALL is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_STINGER is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_TWIDJOY is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_ZHENHUA is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_JOYDUMP is not set

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_XPAD=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_XPAD_FF=y

CONFIG_INPUT_TABLET=y

# CONFIG_TABLET_USB_ACECAD is not set

# CONFIG_TABLET_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_TABLET_USB_GTCO is not set

# CONFIG_TABLET_USB_HANWANG is not set

# CONFIG_TABLET_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_TABLET_USB_WACOM is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN=y

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_AD7879 is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_DYNAPRO is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_HAMPSHIRE is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_FUJITSU is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_GUNZE is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_ELO is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_WACOM_W8001 is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_MTOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_INEXIO is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_MK712 is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_PENMOUNT is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_TOUCHRIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_TOUCHWIN is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_USB_COMPOSITE is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_TOUCHIT213 is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_TSC_SERIO is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MISC=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_AD714X is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_PCSPKR is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_ATLAS_BTNS is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_ATI_REMOTE2 is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_KEYSPAN_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_YEALINK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_CM109 is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_UINPUT is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_ADXL34X is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_CMA3000 is not set

#

# Hardware I/O ports

#

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_RAW is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_ALTERA_PS2 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PS2MULT is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_CONSOLE_TRANSLATIONS=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VT_HW_CONSOLE_BINDING=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

# CONFIG_DEVPTS_MULTIPLE_INSTANCES is not set

# CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

# CONFIG_NOZOMI is not set

# CONFIG_N_GSM is not set

# CONFIG_TRACE_SINK is not set

#

# KCopy

#

CONFIG_KCOPY=m

# CONFIG_DEVKMEM is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250 is not set

CONFIG_FIX_EARLYCON_MEM=y

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

# CONFIG_SERIAL_MFD_HSU is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_JSM is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_TIMBERDALE is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_ALTERA_JTAGUART is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_ALTERA_UART is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_PCH_UART is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_XILINX_PS_UART is not set

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM is not set

# CONFIG_NVRAM is not set

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set

CONFIG_HPET=y

CONFIG_HPET_MMAP=y

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set

# CONFIG_TCG_TPM is not set

# CONFIG_TELCLOCK is not set

CONFIG_DEVPORT=y

# CONFIG_RAMOOPS is not set

# CONFIG_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_SPI is not set

#

# PPS support

#

# CONFIG_PPS is not set

#

# PPS generators support

#

#

# PTP clock support

#

#

# Enable Device Drivers -> PPS to see the PTP clock options.

#

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_OPTIONAL_GPIOLIB=y

# CONFIG_GPIOLIB is not set

# CONFIG_W1 is not set

# CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY is not set

# CONFIG_HWMON is not set

CONFIG_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

CONFIG_SSB_POSSIBLE=y

#

# Sonics Silicon Backplane

#

# CONFIG_SSB is not set

CONFIG_BCMA_POSSIBLE=y

#

# Broadcom specific AMBA

#

# CONFIG_BCMA is not set

#

# Multifunction device drivers

#

# CONFIG_MFD_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_SM501 is not set

# CONFIG_HTC_PASIC3 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_TMIO is not set

# CONFIG_ABX500_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_CS5535 is not set

# CONFIG_LPC_SCH is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_RDC321X is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_JANZ_CMODIO is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_VX855 is not set

# CONFIG_REGULATOR is not set

# CONFIG_MEDIA_SUPPORT is not set

#

# Graphics support

#

# CONFIG_AGP is not set

CONFIG_VGA_ARB=y

CONFIG_VGA_ARB_MAX_GPUS=1

# CONFIG_VGA_SWITCHEROO is not set

# CONFIG_DRM is not set

# CONFIG_STUB_POULSBO is not set

# CONFIG_VGASTATE is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_OUTPUT_CONTROL is not set

CONFIG_FB=y

# CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID is not set

# CONFIG_FB_DDC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_BOOT_VESA_SUPPORT is not set

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

# CONFIG_FB_CFB_REV_PIXELS_IN_BYTE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FILLRECT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_COPYAREA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_IMAGEBLIT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_FOREIGN_ENDIAN is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FOPS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_WMT_GE_ROPS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SVGALIB is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set

# CONFIG_FB_BACKLIGHT is not set

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

# CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING is not set

#

# Frame buffer hardware drivers

#

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_FB_UVESA=y

# CONFIG_FB_VESA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_N411 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S1D13XXX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_LE80578 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VT8623 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARK is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CARMINE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_GEODE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SMSCUFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_UDL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_METRONOME is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MB862XX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_BROADSHEET is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT is not set

#

# Display device support

#

# CONFIG_DISPLAY_SUPPORT is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_DETECT_PRIMARY is not set

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_ROTATION is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CON_DECOR is not set

# CONFIG_FONTS is not set

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

CONFIG_LOGO=y

# CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_MONO is not set

# CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224=y

CONFIG_SOUND=m

CONFIG_SOUND_OSS_CORE=y

CONFIG_SOUND_OSS_CORE_PRECLAIM=y

CONFIG_SND=m

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY=m

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_HRTIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_HRTIMER_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS=y

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_SND_VMASTER=y

CONFIG_SND_DMA_SGBUF=y

# CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI_SEQ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPL3_LIB_SEQ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPL4_LIB_SEQ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SBAWE_SEQ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1_SEQ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DRIVERS is not set

CONFIG_SND_PCI=y

# CONFIG_SND_AD1889 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS300 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ASIHPI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AW2 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CA0106 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OXYGEN is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS5535AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CTXFI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MONA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ECHO3G is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGOIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGODJ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGOIOX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGODJX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_PREALLOC_SIZE=64

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_HWDEP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_BEEP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_JACK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_PATCH_LOADER is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK=y

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_ENABLE_REALTEK_QUIRKS is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ANALOG is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SIGMATEL is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_VIA is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_HDMI=y

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CONEXANT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CA0110 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CA0132 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CMEDIA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SI3054 is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_POWER_SAVE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSPM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M is not set

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LOLA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LX6464ES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PCXHR is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RIPTIDE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRTUOSO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

CONFIG_HID_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HID=y

CONFIG_HIDRAW=y

#

# USB Input Devices

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_HID_PID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

#

# Special HID drivers

#

CONFIG_HID_A4TECH=y

# CONFIG_HID_ACRUX is not set

CONFIG_HID_APPLE=y

CONFIG_HID_BELKIN=y

CONFIG_HID_CHERRY=y

CONFIG_HID_CHICONY=y

# CONFIG_HID_PRODIKEYS is not set

CONFIG_HID_CYPRESS=y

# CONFIG_HID_DRAGONRISE is not set

# CONFIG_HID_EMS_FF is not set

CONFIG_HID_EZKEY=y

# CONFIG_HID_HOLTEK is not set

# CONFIG_HID_KEYTOUCH is not set

CONFIG_HID_KYE=y

# CONFIG_HID_UCLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_HID_WALTOP is not set

# CONFIG_HID_GYRATION is not set

# CONFIG_HID_TWINHAN is not set

CONFIG_HID_KENSINGTON=y

# CONFIG_HID_LCPOWER is not set

CONFIG_HID_LOGITECH=y

# CONFIG_HID_LOGITECH_DJ is not set

# CONFIG_LOGITECH_FF is not set

# CONFIG_LOGIRUMBLEPAD2_FF is not set

# CONFIG_LOGIG940_FF is not set

# CONFIG_LOGIWHEELS_FF is not set

CONFIG_HID_MICROSOFT=y

CONFIG_HID_MONTEREY=y

# CONFIG_HID_MULTITOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_HID_NTRIG is not set

# CONFIG_HID_ORTEK is not set

# CONFIG_HID_PANTHERLORD is not set

# CONFIG_HID_PETALYNX is not set

# CONFIG_HID_PICOLCD is not set

# CONFIG_HID_PRIMAX is not set

# CONFIG_HID_QUANTA is not set

# CONFIG_HID_ROCCAT is not set

# CONFIG_HID_SAMSUNG is not set

# CONFIG_HID_SONY is not set

# CONFIG_HID_SPEEDLINK is not set

# CONFIG_HID_SUNPLUS is not set

# CONFIG_HID_GREENASIA is not set

# CONFIG_HID_SMARTJOYPLUS is not set

# CONFIG_HID_TOPSEED is not set

# CONFIG_HID_THRUSTMASTER is not set

# CONFIG_HID_ZEROPLUS is not set

# CONFIG_HID_ZYDACRON is not set

CONFIG_USB_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_USB_COMMON=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_XHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_USB_ANNOUNCE_NEW_DEVICES=y

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

# CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DEVICE_CLASS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND=y

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DWC3 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MON is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WUSB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WUSB_CBAF is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_C67X00_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_XHCI_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OXU210HP_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP1760_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP1362_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_R8A66597_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WHCI_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HWA_HCD is not set

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PRINTER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WDM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TMC is not set

#

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE depends on SCSI but BLK_DEV_SD may

#

#

# also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more info

#

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=m

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_REALTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ALAUDA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ONETOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_KARMA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_CYPRESS_ATACB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ENE_UB6250 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_UAS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL is not set

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

#

# USB port drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ADUTUX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SEVSEG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYPRESS_CY7C63 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_FTDI_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_APPLEDISPLAY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TRANCEVIBRATOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IOWARRIOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISIGHTFW is not set

# CONFIG_USB_YUREX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

#

# OTG and related infrastructure

#

# CONFIG_NOP_USB_XCEIV is not set

# CONFIG_UWB is not set

# CONFIG_MMC is not set

# CONFIG_MEMSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_NEW_LEDS is not set

# CONFIG_ACCESSIBILITY is not set

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND is not set

# CONFIG_EDAC is not set

CONFIG_RTC_LIB=y

CONFIG_RTC_CLASS=y

# CONFIG_RTC_HCTOSYS is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DEBUG is not set

#

# RTC interfaces

#

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_PROC=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_DEV=y

# CONFIG_RTC_INTF_DEV_UIE_EMUL is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_TEST is not set

#

# SPI RTC drivers

#

#

# Platform RTC drivers

#

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_CMOS=y

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1286 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1511 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1553 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1742 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_STK17TA8 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M48T86 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M48T35 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M48T59 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_MSM6242 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_BQ4802 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_RP5C01 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_V3020 is not set

#

# on-CPU RTC drivers

#

# CONFIG_DMADEVICES is not set

# CONFIG_AUXDISPLAY is not set

# CONFIG_UIO is not set

#

# Virtio drivers

#

# CONFIG_VIRTIO_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_VIRTIO_BALLOON is not set

# CONFIG_VIRTIO_MMIO is not set

# CONFIG_STAGING is not set

# CONFIG_X86_PLATFORM_DEVICES is not set

#

# Hardware Spinlock drivers

#

CONFIG_CLKEVT_I8253=y

CONFIG_I8253_LOCK=y

CONFIG_CLKBLD_I8253=y

# CONFIG_IOMMU_SUPPORT is not set

# CONFIG_VIRT_DRIVERS is not set

# CONFIG_HYPERV is not set

# CONFIG_PM_DEVFREQ is not set

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_MEMMAP=y

# CONFIG_DELL_RBU is not set

# CONFIG_DCDBAS is not set

CONFIG_DMIID=y

# CONFIG_DMI_SYSFS is not set

# CONFIG_ISCSI_IBFT_FIND is not set

# CONFIG_GOOGLE_FIRMWARE is not set

#

# File systems

#

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS is not set

CONFIG_EXT4_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT4_USE_FOR_EXT23=y

# CONFIG_EXT4_FS_XATTR is not set

# CONFIG_EXT4_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_JBD2=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_GFS2_FS is not set

CONFIG_BTRFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_BTRFS_FS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_NILFS2_FS is not set

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=y

CONFIG_FILE_LOCKING=y

CONFIG_FSNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER=y

# CONFIG_FANOTIFY is not set

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

# CONFIG_QUOTACTL is not set

# CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS is not set

CONFIG_FUSE_FS=m

# CONFIG_CUSE is not set

CONFIG_GENERIC_ACL=y

#

# Caches

#

# CONFIG_FSCACHE is not set

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=m

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_UDF_FS=m

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=m

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=m

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=m

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=850

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

# CONFIG_NTFS_FS is not set

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_PROC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_PROC_PAGE_MONITOR=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_TMPFS_XATTR=y

# CONFIG_HUGETLBFS is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE is not set

# CONFIG_CONFIGFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_MISC_FILESYSTEMS is not set

# CONFIG_NETWORK_FILESYSTEMS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED=y

# CONFIG_ACORN_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_OSF_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_AMIGA_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_ATARI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_MAC_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_BSD_DISKLABEL is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_SUBPARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SOLARIS_X86_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_UNIXWARE_DISKLABEL is not set

# CONFIG_LDM_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SGI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_ULTRIX_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SUN_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_KARMA_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV68_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="utf8"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ASCII=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

#

# Kernel hacking

#

CONFIG_TRACE_IRQFLAGS_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_PRINTK_TIME=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_MESSAGE_LOGLEVEL=4

# CONFIG_ENABLE_WARN_DEPRECATED is not set

# CONFIG_ENABLE_MUST_CHECK is not set

CONFIG_FRAME_WARN=0

CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y

# CONFIG_STRIP_ASM_SYMS is not set

# CONFIG_UNUSED_SYMBOLS is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HEADERS_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SECTION_MISMATCH is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL is not set

# CONFIG_HARDLOCKUP_DETECTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SLUB_DEBUG_ON is not set

# CONFIG_SLUB_STATS is not set

# CONFIG_SPARSE_RCU_POINTER is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_MEMORY_INIT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_FRAME_POINTERS=y

# CONFIG_FRAME_POINTER is not set

CONFIG_RCU_CPU_STALL_TIMEOUT=60

# CONFIG_RCU_CPU_STALL_VERBOSE is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL_CHECK=y

CONFIG_USER_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_TRACER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_GRAPH_TRACER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_GRAPH_FP_TEST=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_TRACE_MCOUNT_TEST=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DYNAMIC_FTRACE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FTRACE_MCOUNT_RECORD=y

CONFIG_HAVE_SYSCALL_TRACEPOINTS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_C_RECORDMCOUNT=y

CONFIG_TRACING_SUPPORT=y

# CONFIG_FTRACE is not set

# CONFIG_PROVIDE_OHCI1394_DMA_INIT is not set

# CONFIG_DMA_API_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_ATOMIC64_SELFTEST is not set

# CONFIG_SAMPLES is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_KGDB=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_KMEMCHECK=y

# CONFIG_TEST_KSTRTOX is not set

# CONFIG_STRICT_DEVMEM is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VERBOSE_BOOTUP is not set

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

# CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK_DBGP is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SET_MODULE_RONX is not set

# CONFIG_IOMMU_STRESS is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_MMIOTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_0X80=0

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_0XED=1

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_UDELAY=2

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_NONE=3

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_0X80=y

# CONFIG_IO_DELAY_0XED is not set

# CONFIG_IO_DELAY_UDELAY is not set

# CONFIG_IO_DELAY_NONE is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IO_DELAY_TYPE=0

# CONFIG_OPTIMIZE_INLINING is not set

#

# Security options

#

# CONFIG_KEYS is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY_DMESG_RESTRICT is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITYFS is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_SECURITY_DAC=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_SECURITY=""

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

#

# Crypto core or helper

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HASH=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HASH2=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER2 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_USER is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_GF128MUL is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_NULL is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_PCRYPT is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRYPTD is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_AUTHENC is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEST is not set

#

# Authenticated Encryption with Associated Data

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CCM is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_GCM is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SEQIV is not set

#

# Block modes

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CBC is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CTR is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CTS is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_ECB is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_LRW is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_PCBC is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_XTS is not set

#

# Hash modes

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_XCBC is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_VMAC is not set

#

# Digest

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_GHASH is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5 is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_RMD128 is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_RMD160=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_RMD256=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_RMD320=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1_SSSE3=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TGR192 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_WP512 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_GHASH_CLMUL_NI_INTEL is not set

#

# Ciphers

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_X86_64=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_NI_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_ANUBIS is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH_X86_64 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAMELLIA is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST5 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST6 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_FCRYPT is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_KHAZAD is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SALSA20 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SALSA20_X86_64 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SEED is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEA is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH_X86_64 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH_X86_64_3WAY is not set

#

# Compression

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_ZLIB is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_LZO is not set

#

# Random Number Generation

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_ANSI_CPRNG is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_USER_API_HASH is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_USER_API_SKCIPHER is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_HW is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_KVM=y

# CONFIG_VIRTUALIZATION is not set

# CONFIG_BINARY_PRINTF is not set

#

# Library routines

#

CONFIG_BITREVERSE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_FIND_FIRST_BIT=y

CONFIG_CRC_CCITT=m

CONFIG_CRC16=y

# CONFIG_CRC_T10DIF is not set

CONFIG_CRC_ITU_T=m

CONFIG_CRC32=y

# CONFIG_CRC7 is not set

CONFIG_LIBCRC32C=y

# CONFIG_CRC8 is not set

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE=y

CONFIG_LZO_COMPRESS=y

CONFIG_LZO_DECOMPRESS=y

CONFIG_XZ_DEC=y

CONFIG_XZ_DEC_X86=y

CONFIG_XZ_DEC_POWERPC=y

CONFIG_XZ_DEC_IA64=y

CONFIG_XZ_DEC_ARM=y

CONFIG_XZ_DEC_ARMTHUMB=y

CONFIG_XZ_DEC_SPARC=y

CONFIG_XZ_DEC_BCJ=y

# CONFIG_XZ_DEC_TEST is not set

CONFIG_DECOMPRESS_GZIP=y

CONFIG_DECOMPRESS_BZIP2=y

CONFIG_DECOMPRESS_LZMA=y

CONFIG_DECOMPRESS_XZ=y

CONFIG_DECOMPRESS_LZO=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOMEM=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOPORT=y

CONFIG_HAS_DMA=y

CONFIG_CPU_RMAP=y

CONFIG_NLATTR=y

CONFIG_AVERAGE=y

# CONFIG_CORDIC is not set
```

rc-update show -v:

```
                acpid |                              

            alsasound | boot                         

             bootmisc | boot                         

          consolefont |                              

           consolekit |      default                 

          crypto-loop |                              

                 dbus |      default                 

                devfs |                       sysinit

        device-mapper |                              

               dhcpcd |                              

                dmesg |                       sysinit

             dmeventd |                              

                 fsck | boot                         

           git-daemon |                              

                  gpm |                              

             hostname | boot                         

              hwclock | boot                         

              keymaps | boot                         

            killprocs |              shutdown        

                local |      default                 

           localmount | boot                         

                  lvm |                              

       lvm-monitoring |                              

              modules | boot                         

             mount-ro |              shutdown        

                 mtab | boot                         

             net.eth0 |                              

               net.lo | boot                         

            net.wlan0 |      default                 

             netmount |      default                 

              network |                              

                 nscd |                              

              numlock |                              

              pciparm |                              

               procfs | boot                         

              pwcheck |                              

            pydoc-2.7 |                              

            pydoc-3.2 |                              

                 root | boot                         

               rsyncd |                              

            saslauthd |                              

            savecache |              shutdown        

                 sshd |                              

          staticroute |                              

                 swap | boot                         

              swclock |                              

               sysctl | boot                         

                sysfs |                              

            syslog-ng |      default                 

         termencoding | boot                         

                 udev |                       sysinit

           udev-mount |                              

       udev-postmount |      default                 

              urandom | boot                         

           vixie-cron |      default                 

       wpa_supplicant |                              

                  xdm |      default                 

            xdm-setup |                              

```

I've also tried loading "rt2800usb" with "nohwcrypt=1" but it didn't make any difference.

Any help appreciated.Last edited by DanneStrat on Wed Jan 30, 2013 1:48 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## BillWho

DanneStrat,

Check the loaded modules

```
gentoo ~ # lsmod|grep rt2

rt2800usb              11612  0 

rt2x00usb               6706  1 rt2800usb

rt2800lib              34222  1 rt2800usb

rt2x00lib              27134  3 rt2x00usb,rt2800lib,rt2800usb

mac80211              263941  3 rt2x00lib,rt2x00usb,rt2800lib

cfg80211              113814  2 mac80211,rt2x00lib

crc_ccitt               1019  1 rt2800lib

gentoo ~ # 

```

Try to start it from the cl - dd will provide extra debugging info.

```
wpa_supplicant -dd -iwlan0 -Dwext -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf
```

Good luck   :Wink: 

----------

## DanneStrat

BillWho,

Thanks for the quick reply.

Here's lsmod:

```
Module                  Size  Used by

rt2800usb              11969  0 

rt2800lib              38743  1 rt2800usb

crc_ccitt               1235  1 rt2800lib

rt2x00usb               8658  1 rt2800usb

rt2x00lib              30357  3 rt2800usb,rt2800lib,rt2x00usb

mac80211              183483  3 rt2800lib,rt2x00usb,rt2x00lib

cfg80211              165738  2 rt2x00lib,mac80211

snd_hda_codec_realtek    48013  1 

arc4                    1282  2 

nvidia              12266360  50 

snd_hda_intel          21887  4 

snd_hda_codec          61214  2 snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel

snd_pcm                64996  3 snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec

snd_timer              17953  2 snd_pcm

snd                    52924  11 snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

soundcore               5329  1 snd

snd_page_alloc          6641  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

r8169                  46600  0 

mii                     3707  1 r8169

```

 *Quote:*   

> Try to start it from the cl - dd will provide extra debugging info.

 

Here's the output I got:

```
EAPOL: startWhen --> 0

EAPOL: disable timer tick

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state CONNECTING

EAPOL: enable timer tick

EAPOL: txStart

WPA: drop TX EAPOL in non-IEEE 802.1X mode (type=1 len=0)

Authentication with 00:19:cb:06:bc:21 timed out.

BSSID 00:19:cb:06:bc:21 blacklist count incremented to 2

wpa_driver_wext_disassociate

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

State: ASSOCIATED -> DISCONNECTED

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

Setting scan request: 0 sec 0 usec

State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING

Starting AP scan for wildcard SSID

Scan requested (ret=0) - scan timeout 30 seconds

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b15 len=24

Wireless event: new AP: 00:00:00:00:00:00

Disassociation notification

BSSID 00:00:00:00:00:00 blacklist count incremented to 2

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=00:00:00:00:00:00 reason=0

Disconnect event - remove keys

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

State: SCANNING -> DISCONNECTED

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b1a len=16

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b19 len=16

Received 2689 bytes of scan results (5 BSSes)

BSS: Start scan result update 11

New scan results available

Selecting BSS from priority group 0

Try to find WPA-enabled AP

0: 00:19:cb:06:bc:21 ssid='ZyXEL - Wireless Internet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11

   skip - blacklisted

1: e0:46:9a:4d:bf:91 ssid='' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID not known

2: 30:46:9a:8a:5b:28 ssid='Hultberg' wpa_ie_len=28 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

3: 00:26:44:6e:60:c5 ssid='TeliaGateway00-26-44-6E-60-C5' wpa_ie_len=22 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

4: 00:1f:9f:e8:d2:15 ssid='TeliaGateway00-1F-9F-E8-D2-15' wpa_ie_len=22 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

Try to find non-WPA AP

0: 00:19:cb:06:bc:21 ssid='ZyXEL - Wireless Internet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11

   skip - blacklisted

1: e0:46:9a:4d:bf:91 ssid='' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID not known

2: 30:46:9a:8a:5b:28 ssid='Hultberg' wpa_ie_len=28 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

3: 00:26:44:6e:60:c5 ssid='TeliaGateway00-26-44-6E-60-C5' wpa_ie_len=22 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

4: 00:1f:9f:e8:d2:15 ssid='TeliaGateway00-1F-9F-E8-D2-15' wpa_ie_len=22 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

No APs found - clear blacklist and try again

Removed BSSID 00:00:00:00:00:00 from blacklist (clear)

Removed BSSID 00:19:cb:06:bc:21 from blacklist (clear)

Selecting BSS from priority group 0

Try to find WPA-enabled AP

0: 00:19:cb:06:bc:21 ssid='ZyXEL - Wireless Internet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11

   selected based on RSN IE

   selected WPA AP 00:19:cb:06:bc:21 ssid='ZyXEL - Wireless Internet'

Trying to associate with 00:19:cb:06:bc:21 (SSID='ZyXEL - Wireless Internet' freq=2452 MHz)

Cancelling scan request

WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

Automatic auth_alg selection: 0x1

RSN: using IEEE 802.11i/D9.0

WPA: Selected cipher suites: group 16 pairwise 16 key_mgmt 2 proto 2

WPA: clearing AP WPA IE

WPA: set AP RSN IE - hexdump(len=22): 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 02 00 00

WPA: using GTK CCMP

WPA: using PTK CCMP

WPA: using KEY_MGMT WPA-PSK

WPA: Set own WPA IE default - hexdump(len=22): 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 02 00 00

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

State: DISCONNECTED -> ASSOCIATING

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

wpa_driver_wext_associate

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

wpa_driver_wext_set_psk

Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - EAP fail=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - portControl=Auto

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b1a len=16

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=12

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b04 len=16

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b1a len=41

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8c08 len=32

AssocResp IE wireless event - hexdump(len=16): 01 04 82 84 8b 96 32 08 0c 12 18 24 30 48 60 6c

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b15 len=24

Wireless event: new AP: 00:19:cb:06:bc:21

Association info event

resp_ies - hexdump(len=16): 01 04 82 84 8b 96 32 08 0c 12 18 24 30 48 60 6c

State: ASSOCIATING -> ASSOCIATED

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

Associated to a new BSS: BSSID=00:19:cb:06:bc:21

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

Associated with 00:19:cb:06:bc:21

WPA: Association event - clear replay counter

WPA: Clear old PTK

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=1

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state CONNECTING

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state IDLE

Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

Cancelling scan request

EAPOL: startWhen --> 0

EAPOL: disable timer tick

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state CONNECTING

EAPOL: enable timer tick

EAPOL: txStart

WPA: drop TX EAPOL in non-IEEE 802.1X mode (type=1 len=0)

Authentication with 00:19:cb:06:bc:21 timed out.

Added BSSID 00:19:cb:06:bc:21 into blacklist

wpa_driver_wext_disassociate

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

State: ASSOCIATED -> DISCONNECTED

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

Setting scan request: 0 sec 0 usec

State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING

Starting AP scan for wildcard SSID

Scan requested (ret=0) - scan timeout 30 seconds

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b15 len=24

Wireless event: new AP: 00:00:00:00:00:00

Disassociation notification

Added BSSID 00:00:00:00:00:00 into blacklist

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=00:00:00:00:00:00 reason=0

Disconnect event - remove keys

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

State: SCANNING -> DISCONNECTED

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b1a len=16

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b19 len=16

Received 1603 bytes of scan results (3 BSSes)

BSS: Start scan result update 12

New scan results available

Selecting BSS from priority group 0

Try to find WPA-enabled AP

0: 00:19:cb:06:bc:21 ssid='ZyXEL - Wireless Internet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11

   selected based on RSN IE

   selected WPA AP 00:19:cb:06:bc:21 ssid='ZyXEL - Wireless Internet'

Trying to associate with 00:19:cb:06:bc:21 (SSID='ZyXEL - Wireless Internet' freq=2452 MHz)

Cancelling scan request

WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

Automatic auth_alg selection: 0x1

RSN: using IEEE 802.11i/D9.0

WPA: Selected cipher suites: group 16 pairwise 16 key_mgmt 2 proto 2

WPA: clearing AP WPA IE

WPA: set AP RSN IE - hexdump(len=22): 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 02 00 00

WPA: using GTK CCMP

WPA: using PTK CCMP

WPA: using KEY_MGMT WPA-PSK

WPA: Set own WPA IE default - hexdump(len=22): 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 02 00 00

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

State: DISCONNECTED -> ASSOCIATING

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

wpa_driver_wext_associate

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

wpa_driver_wext_set_psk

Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - EAP fail=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - portControl=Auto

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b1a len=16

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=12

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b04 len=16

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b1a len=41

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8c08 len=32

AssocResp IE wireless event - hexdump(len=16): 01 04 82 84 8b 96 32 08 0c 12 18 24 30 48 60 6c

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b15 len=24

Wireless event: new AP: 00:19:cb:06:bc:21

Association info event

resp_ies - hexdump(len=16): 01 04 82 84 8b 96 32 08 0c 12 18 24 30 48 60 6c

State: ASSOCIATING -> ASSOCIATED

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

Associated to a new BSS: BSSID=00:19:cb:06:bc:21

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

Associated with 00:19:cb:06:bc:21

WPA: Association event - clear replay counter

WPA: Clear old PTK

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=1

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state CONNECTING

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state IDLE

Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

Cancelling scan request

EAPOL: startWhen --> 0

EAPOL: disable timer tick

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state CONNECTING

EAPOL: enable timer tick

EAPOL: txStart

WPA: drop TX EAPOL in non-IEEE 802.1X mode (type=1 len=0)

Authentication with 00:19:cb:06:bc:21 timed out.

BSSID 00:19:cb:06:bc:21 blacklist count incremented to 2

wpa_driver_wext_disassociate

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

State: ASSOCIATED -> DISCONNECTED

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

Setting scan request: 0 sec 0 usec

State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING

Starting AP scan for wildcard SSID

Scan requested (ret=0) - scan timeout 30 seconds

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b15 len=24

Wireless event: new AP: 00:00:00:00:00:00

Disassociation notification

BSSID 00:00:00:00:00:00 blacklist count incremented to 2

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=00:00:00:00:00:00 reason=0

Disconnect event - remove keys

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

State: SCANNING -> DISCONNECTED

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b1a len=16

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b19 len=16

Received 2688 bytes of scan results (5 BSSes)

BSS: Start scan result update 13

New scan results available

Selecting BSS from priority group 0

Try to find WPA-enabled AP

0: 00:19:cb:06:bc:21 ssid='ZyXEL - Wireless Internet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11

   skip - blacklisted

1: e0:46:9a:4d:bf:91 ssid='' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID not known

2: 30:46:9a:8a:5b:28 ssid='Hultberg' wpa_ie_len=28 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

3: 00:26:44:6e:60:c5 ssid='TeliaGateway00-26-44-6E-60-C5' wpa_ie_len=22 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

4: 00:1f:9f:e8:d2:15 ssid='TeliaGateway00-1F-9F-E8-D2-15' wpa_ie_len=22 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

Try to find non-WPA AP

0: 00:19:cb:06:bc:21 ssid='ZyXEL - Wireless Internet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11

   skip - blacklisted

1: e0:46:9a:4d:bf:91 ssid='' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID not known

2: 30:46:9a:8a:5b:28 ssid='Hultberg' wpa_ie_len=28 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

3: 00:26:44:6e:60:c5 ssid='TeliaGateway00-26-44-6E-60-C5' wpa_ie_len=22 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

4: 00:1f:9f:e8:d2:15 ssid='TeliaGateway00-1F-9F-E8-D2-15' wpa_ie_len=22 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

No APs found - clear blacklist and try again

Removed BSSID 00:00:00:00:00:00 from blacklist (clear)

Removed BSSID 00:19:cb:06:bc:21 from blacklist (clear)

Selecting BSS from priority group 0

Try to find WPA-enabled AP

0: 00:19:cb:06:bc:21 ssid='ZyXEL - Wireless Internet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11

   selected based on RSN IE

   selected WPA AP 00:19:cb:06:bc:21 ssid='ZyXEL - Wireless Internet'

Trying to associate with 00:19:cb:06:bc:21 (SSID='ZyXEL - Wireless Internet' freq=2452 MHz)

Cancelling scan request

WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

Automatic auth_alg selection: 0x1

RSN: using IEEE 802.11i/D9.0

WPA: Selected cipher suites: group 16 pairwise 16 key_mgmt 2 proto 2

WPA: clearing AP WPA IE

WPA: set AP RSN IE - hexdump(len=22): 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 02 00 00

WPA: using GTK CCMP

WPA: using PTK CCMP

WPA: using KEY_MGMT WPA-PSK

WPA: Set own WPA IE default - hexdump(len=22): 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 02 00 00

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

State: DISCONNECTED -> ASSOCIATING

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

wpa_driver_wext_associate

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

wpa_driver_wext_set_psk

Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - EAP fail=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - portControl=Auto

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b1a len=16

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=12

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b04 len=16

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b1a len=41

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8c08 len=32

AssocResp IE wireless event - hexdump(len=16): 01 04 82 84 8b 96 32 08 0c 12 18 24 30 48 60 6c

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b15 len=24

Wireless event: new AP: 00:19:cb:06:bc:21

Association info event

resp_ies - hexdump(len=16): 01 04 82 84 8b 96 32 08 0c 12 18 24 30 48 60 6c

State: ASSOCIATING -> ASSOCIATED

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

Associated to a new BSS: BSSID=00:19:cb:06:bc:21

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

Associated with 00:19:cb:06:bc:21

WPA: Association event - clear replay counter

WPA: Clear old PTK

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=1

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state CONNECTING

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state IDLE

Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

Cancelling scan request

EAPOL: startWhen --> 0

EAPOL: disable timer tick

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state CONNECTING

EAPOL: enable timer tick

EAPOL: txStart

WPA: drop TX EAPOL in non-IEEE 802.1X mode (type=1 len=0)

Authentication with 00:19:cb:06:bc:21 timed out.

Added BSSID 00:19:cb:06:bc:21 into blacklist

wpa_driver_wext_disassociate

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

State: ASSOCIATED -> DISCONNECTED

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

Setting scan request: 0 sec 0 usec

State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING

Starting AP scan for wildcard SSID

Scan requested (ret=0) - scan timeout 30 seconds

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b15 len=24

Wireless event: new AP: 00:00:00:00:00:00

Disassociation notification

Added BSSID 00:00:00:00:00:00 into blacklist

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=00:00:00:00:00:00 reason=0

Disconnect event - remove keys

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

State: SCANNING -> DISCONNECTED

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b1a len=16

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b19 len=16

Received 2206 bytes of scan results (4 BSSes)

BSS: Start scan result update 14

New scan results available

Selecting BSS from priority group 0

Try to find WPA-enabled AP

0: 00:19:cb:06:bc:21 ssid='ZyXEL - Wireless Internet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11

   selected based on RSN IE

   selected WPA AP 00:19:cb:06:bc:21 ssid='ZyXEL - Wireless Internet'

Trying to associate with 00:19:cb:06:bc:21 (SSID='ZyXEL - Wireless Internet' freq=2452 MHz)

Cancelling scan request

WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

Automatic auth_alg selection: 0x1

RSN: using IEEE 802.11i/D9.0

WPA: Selected cipher suites: group 16 pairwise 16 key_mgmt 2 proto 2

WPA: clearing AP WPA IE

WPA: set AP RSN IE - hexdump(len=22): 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 02 00 00

WPA: using GTK CCMP

WPA: using PTK CCMP

WPA: using KEY_MGMT WPA-PSK

WPA: Set own WPA IE default - hexdump(len=22): 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 02 00 00

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

State: DISCONNECTED -> ASSOCIATING

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

wpa_driver_wext_associate

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

wpa_driver_wext_set_psk

Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - EAP fail=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - portControl=Auto

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b1a len=16

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=12

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b04 len=16

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b1a len=41

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8c08 len=32

AssocResp IE wireless event - hexdump(len=16): 01 04 82 84 8b 96 32 08 0c 12 18 24 30 48 60 6c

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b15 len=24

Wireless event: new AP: 00:19:cb:06:bc:21

Association info event

resp_ies - hexdump(len=16): 01 04 82 84 8b 96 32 08 0c 12 18 24 30 48 60 6c

State: ASSOCIATING -> ASSOCIATED

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

Associated to a new BSS: BSSID=00:19:cb:06:bc:21

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

Associated with 00:19:cb:06:bc:21

WPA: Association event - clear replay counter

WPA: Clear old PTK

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=1

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state CONNECTING

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state IDLE

Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

Cancelling scan request

EAPOL: startWhen --> 0

EAPOL: disable timer tick

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state CONNECTING

EAPOL: enable timer tick

EAPOL: txStart

WPA: drop TX EAPOL in non-IEEE 802.1X mode (type=1 len=0)

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b15 len=24

Wireless event: new AP: 00:00:00:00:00:00

Disassociation notification

Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000 usec

BSSID 00:19:cb:06:bc:21 blacklist count incremented to 2

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=00:19:cb:06:bc:21 reason=0

Disconnect event - remove keys

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

State: ASSOCIATED -> DISCONNECTED

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING

Starting AP scan for wildcard SSID

Scan requested (ret=0) - scan timeout 30 seconds

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b19 len=16

Received 1720 bytes of scan results (3 BSSes)

BSS: Start scan result update 15

BSS: Expire BSS 2 due to no match in scan

BSS: Remove id 2 BSSID 00:26:44:6e:60:c5 SSID 'TeliaGateway00-26-44-6E-60-C5'

New scan results available

Selecting BSS from priority group 0

Try to find WPA-enabled AP

0: 00:19:cb:06:bc:21 ssid='ZyXEL - Wireless Internet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11

   skip - blacklisted

1: 30:46:9a:8a:5b:28 ssid='Hultberg' wpa_ie_len=28 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

2: e0:46:9a:4d:bf:91 ssid='' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID not known

Try to find non-WPA AP

0: 00:19:cb:06:bc:21 ssid='ZyXEL - Wireless Internet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11

   skip - blacklisted

1: 30:46:9a:8a:5b:28 ssid='Hultberg' wpa_ie_len=28 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

2: e0:46:9a:4d:bf:91 ssid='' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID not known

No APs found - clear blacklist and try again

Removed BSSID 00:00:00:00:00:00 from blacklist (clear)

Removed BSSID 00:19:cb:06:bc:21 from blacklist (clear)

Selecting BSS from priority group 0

Try to find WPA-enabled AP

0: 00:19:cb:06:bc:21 ssid='ZyXEL - Wireless Internet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11

   selected based on RSN IE

   selected WPA AP 00:19:cb:06:bc:21 ssid='ZyXEL - Wireless Internet'

Trying to associate with 00:19:cb:06:bc:21 (SSID='ZyXEL - Wireless Internet' freq=2452 MHz)

Cancelling scan request

WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

Automatic auth_alg selection: 0x1

RSN: using IEEE 802.11i/D9.0

WPA: Selected cipher suites: group 16 pairwise 16 key_mgmt 2 proto 2

WPA: clearing AP WPA IE

WPA: set AP RSN IE - hexdump(len=22): 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 02 00 00

WPA: using GTK CCMP

WPA: using PTK CCMP

WPA: using KEY_MGMT WPA-PSK

WPA: Set own WPA IE default - hexdump(len=22): 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 02 00 00

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

State: SCANNING -> ASSOCIATING

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

wpa_driver_wext_associate

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

wpa_driver_wext_set_psk

Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - EAP fail=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - portControl=Auto

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b1a len=16

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=12

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b04 len=16

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b1a len=41

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8c08 len=32

AssocResp IE wireless event - hexdump(len=16): 01 04 82 84 8b 96 32 08 0c 12 18 24 30 48 60 6c

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b15 len=24

Wireless event: new AP: 00:19:cb:06:bc:21

Association info event

resp_ies - hexdump(len=16): 01 04 82 84 8b 96 32 08 0c 12 18 24 30 48 60 6c

State: ASSOCIATING -> ASSOCIATED

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

Associated to a new BSS: BSSID=00:19:cb:06:bc:21

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

Associated with 00:19:cb:06:bc:21

WPA: Association event - clear replay counter

WPA: Clear old PTK

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=1

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state CONNECTING

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state IDLE

Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

Cancelling scan request

EAPOL: startWhen --> 0

EAPOL: disable timer tick

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state CONNECTING

EAPOL: enable timer tick

EAPOL: txStart

WPA: drop TX EAPOL in non-IEEE 802.1X mode (type=1 len=0)

Authentication with 00:19:cb:06:bc:21 timed out.

Added BSSID 00:19:cb:06:bc:21 into blacklist

wpa_driver_wext_disassociate

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

State: ASSOCIATED -> DISCONNECTED

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

Setting scan request: 0 sec 0 usec

State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING

Starting AP scan for wildcard SSID

Scan requested (ret=0) - scan timeout 30 seconds

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b15 len=24

Wireless event: new AP: 00:00:00:00:00:00

Disassociation notification

Added BSSID 00:00:00:00:00:00 into blacklist

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=00:00:00:00:00:00 reason=0

Disconnect event - remove keys

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

State: SCANNING -> DISCONNECTED

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b1a len=16

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b19 len=16

Received 2693 bytes of scan results (5 BSSes)

BSS: Start scan result update 16

BSS: Add new id 7 BSSID 00:26:44:6e:60:c5 SSID 'TeliaGateway00-26-44-6E-60-C5'

New scan results available

Selecting BSS from priority group 0

Try to find WPA-enabled AP

0: 00:19:cb:06:bc:21 ssid='ZyXEL - Wireless Internet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11

   selected based on RSN IE

   selected WPA AP 00:19:cb:06:bc:21 ssid='ZyXEL - Wireless Internet'

Trying to associate with 00:19:cb:06:bc:21 (SSID='ZyXEL - Wireless Internet' freq=2452 MHz)

Cancelling scan request

WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

Automatic auth_alg selection: 0x1

RSN: using IEEE 802.11i/D9.0

WPA: Selected cipher suites: group 16 pairwise 16 key_mgmt 2 proto 2

WPA: clearing AP WPA IE

WPA: set AP RSN IE - hexdump(len=22): 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 02 00 00

WPA: using GTK CCMP

WPA: using PTK CCMP

WPA: using KEY_MGMT WPA-PSK

WPA: Set own WPA IE default - hexdump(len=22): 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 02 00 00

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

State: DISCONNECTED -> ASSOCIATING

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

wpa_driver_wext_associate

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

wpa_driver_wext_set_psk

Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - EAP fail=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - portControl=Auto

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b1a len=16

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=12

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b04 len=16

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b1a len=41

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8c08 len=32

AssocResp IE wireless event - hexdump(len=16): 01 04 82 84 8b 96 32 08 0c 12 18 24 30 48 60 6c

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b15 len=24

Wireless event: new AP: 00:19:cb:06:bc:21

Association info event

resp_ies - hexdump(len=16): 01 04 82 84 8b 96 32 08 0c 12 18 24 30 48 60 6c

State: ASSOCIATING -> ASSOCIATED

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

Associated to a new BSS: BSSID=00:19:cb:06:bc:21

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

Associated with 00:19:cb:06:bc:21

WPA: Association event - clear replay counter

WPA: Clear old PTK

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=1

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state CONNECTING

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state IDLE

Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

Cancelling scan request

^CCTRL-EVENT-TERMINATING - signal 2 received

Removing interface wlan0

wpa_driver_wext_deauthenticate

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

State: ASSOCIATED -> DISCONNECTED

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

wpa_driver_wext_set_countermeasures

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

Removed BSSID 00:00:00:00:00:00 from blacklist (clear)

Removed BSSID 00:19:cb:06:bc:21 from blacklist (clear)

BSS: Remove id 0 BSSID 00:19:cb:06:bc:21 SSID 'ZyXEL - Wireless Internet'

BSS: Remove id 1 BSSID 30:46:9a:8a:5b:28 SSID 'Hultberg'

BSS: Remove id 5 BSSID e0:46:9a:4d:bf:91 SSID ''

BSS: Remove id 6 BSSID 00:1f:9f:e8:d2:15 SSID 'TeliaGateway00-1F-9F-E8-D2-15'

BSS: Remove id 7 BSSID 00:26:44:6e:60:c5 SSID 'TeliaGateway00-26-44-6E-60-C5'

Cancelling scan request

Cancelling authentication timeout

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=0, operstate=6

```

----------

## BillWho

DanneStrat,

This is my adapter

```
ASUSTek Computer, Inc. USB-N13 802.11n Network Adapter (rev. A1) [Ralink RT3072]
```

And this is my wpa_supplicant.conf

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=wheel

update_config=1

network={

   ssid="central"

   psk="mysecret"

   proto=WPA2

   key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

   pairwise=CCMP TKIP

   group=CCMP TKIP 

   id_str="gentoo"

}

```

I'm not sure if this is the optimum setup, but it works   :Confused: 

----------

## DanneStrat

Thanks for the help so far, BillWho,

I've tried adding some more settings to my "wpa_supplicant.conf" (proto=WPA2 key_mgmt=WPA_PSK) but it still won't work. I suspect there is some setting in my kernel that causes this behaviour. I know that I have "powersaving" enabled in the wireless stack so I'll try to turn that option off to see if that makes any difference.

----------

## BillWho

DanneStrat,

I don't know if you've been using that adapter or you recently purchased it, but the cd contained drivers and in the readme file it said

IMPORTANT copy RT2870STA.dat to /etc/Wireless/RT2870STA

I had problems with it until I stumbled upon that. I copied that file and it started up.

Good luck   :Wink: 

----------

## DanneStrat

BillWho,

I've had this adapter for a while and up to about kernel 2.6.39, I used the rt2870sta staging driver and it worked just fine. When I tried arch linux for a while, there was of course a newer kernel and I found out that rt2870sta was removed from the kernel so I replaced it with rt2800usb and it worked fine with this driver as well (with wpa2 and all). Yesterday I found a line in dmesg which may indicate the problem. I'll post as soon as I can.

Cheers.

EDIT: I've now looked in the dmesg output and the error I was talking about only showed once during a previous boot so I doubt it has anything to do with my wireless problems. Anyways, here it is:

1534.503008] phy0 -> rt2800_wait_wpdma_ready: Error - WPDMA TX/RX busy, aborting.

I guess I'll have to troubleshoot some more. I'll update this thread if I find the cause, for future reference.

----------

## DanneStrat

I'm closing this thread for now. I couldn't find the cause but it seems there's a lot of users having these frequent "wlan0 authenticated/deauthenticated reason 3" messages for no apparent reason. Maybe it would work with a newer kernel but I'm not in desperate need for wireless so I'll leave it for now. Thanks for the help  :Smile: 

EDIT: I eventually found the cause of my problem. When I had these problems with my wireless adapter I was using the "preemptible kernel (Low-Latency Desktop)" kernel preemption model. This preemption model allows all kernel code to be preempted as long as it's not executing in a critical section. Due to the nature of this model, it may cause problems with some drivers and hardware (on my laptop it works just fine). Another preemption model, the "Voluntary kernel preemption" is the one most commonly used in various linux distributions. This model adds more explicit preemption points to the kernel code. After switching to the latter, both my usb wireless adapter and my internal usb card reader started working properly.

Cheers.  :Smile: 

----------

